# Tecumseh 6.5HP Vertical Shaft Engine Question



## troym99 (May 31, 2011)

I have a Toro mower with a Tecumseh 6.5HP Engine LV195EA - Approx 2004-05

The problem is it won't start. I have thoroughly cleaned the carb, checked the flywheel key, verified spark, and removed the cylinder head to verify that the piston and valves are moving as they should. When I pull to start - I see the white mist that would seem to indicate the carb is delivering fuel.

Piston moves properly, and cylinder is smooth and clean. The valves appear to seat properly, but the exhaust valve opens slightly for a portion of the compression stroke.

Is this a compression release feature, or does it indicate a problem?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The exhaust valve opening is due to the compression release working as designed.Have you tried spraying starter fluid in the carb and does the engine then TRY to start?Can you post the model number off the engine so we know what your working on for better replies.


----------



## troym99 (May 31, 2011)

Starting fluid seems to have no effect. I'll take a look for the model number tonight and post it later. Thanks for your help.


----------



## troym99 (May 31, 2011)

Based on a quick search - I believe it's a LV195EA - I'll verify when I get home


----------



## troym99 (May 31, 2011)

Confirmed tonight it's a LV195EA


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to the service manual for your engine.If you have good spark,starting fluid should have made it try to start.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## troym99 (May 31, 2011)

If i'm getting spark, how do I know if it's "Good spark"?


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

whats the compresion like? to test the spark you need a spark tester to make shore the coil prduces a strong spark when it is under load a kv tester is great for this but expensive for just one use b/s make a good spark tester for home / shop use

bill


----------

